# The Journal today (20th August)



## Firky (Aug 20, 2005)

You may want to read this

 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=127577


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 20, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> You may want to read this
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=127577




£9 per month to subscribe????


----------



## anfield (Aug 21, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> You may want to read this



Maybe later, I'm off down the boozer to get wasted. Maybe a bit of disorderly behaviour for good measure.


----------

